# Night fishing thoughts...



## biochemken (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm having a Copperhead built and need to figure out a night fishing light configuration. Specifically, I'm looking for a bow fishing setup. I'd like to the keep the deck as free as possible for fly fishing, and if I can pull it off, I'd like to have the lights rigged below the water line in the front. 

Probably the closest thing to what bow fishing works like is going to be flounder gigging, but in deeper water in varying clarity conditions. I'd appreciate any thoughts of how to work this, specific products to use, and if any of you have had bow mounted night fishing lights on a that I could draw from your experience on. As always, thanks in advance!


----------

